# ACV & Apple juice



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Is ACV & apple juice both the same or are there any differences in the 2?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Warriec, as I understand it, ACV is fermented apple juice. Apple juice is usually fresh.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I am a bit confused. What they sell at the grocery as apple juice is ACV or apple juice. how do i identify it

I read an article today here that acv is good for the birds


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

warriec said:


> I am a bit confused. What they sell at the grocery as apple juice is ACV or apple juice. how do i identify it
> 
> *I read an article today here that acv is good for the birds*




I am a bit surprised that you actually didn't learn that info here.

Anyhow, here is some info on ACV that alot of us use:



http://www.bragg.com/products/applecidervinegar.html


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

So Apple Cider Vinegar is apple juice, there th same thing right or have I read it wrong?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Becca, it is and it isn't.  

Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV) is apple juice but it is aged (sits in a barrel or something like that for quite a while) - kinda like wine from grapes. You can drink apple juice straight but wouldn't want to do that with ACV. Apple juice does not have the same benefits as ACV so, give your birds dilute ACV, not apple juice. We give ours 2 TBSP ACV in 1 gallon of water as their drinking water about 2 times a week.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

No, Apple cider vinegar, apple cider, and apple juice are not the same things. Just open a jar of all three and take a swig   . Easy way to tell. The vinegar will definitely wake you up. Fermented apple cider is "hard" and can light you up w/too much. Unfermented apple cider is sorta like "chewy" apple juice, and apple juice is just apple juice.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Well there two types of apple cider vinegar,pasteurize,and raw. Which is the best to use? The raw type has all the enzymes which are still available and thats what is good for the birds and people. In the pasteurized type all the enzymes are destroyer in the heating process. So when using acv be sure to use the raw type* .GEORGE


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Okay, I get the picture now. Next is my other prblem. I cannot find ACV. I sent my maid all over looking for it and I ended up with appluice such as berri.

Can I have the brand names its available under so I can specifically look for it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

There are many kinds in the supermarket, but those are not as good as the organic kind. BRAGG is one brand, see my link above.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Bragg is not available in Sri Lanka asper my maid. I am in Singapore until the 5the morning so I will look around in the morning. Is there any other brand just incase


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Warriec, we have a member named "SueC" who lives in Singapore. If you PM or e-mail her, she should be able to tell you what is available. She is very nice and has pigeons. She may be able to help you locate other meds too.

You can go to the "members list" at the top of the page to locate her, click on her name and it will pull up her profile page through which you can PM or e-mail her.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

warriec said:


> Bragg is not available in Sri Lanka asper my maid. I am in Singapore until the 5the morning so I will look around in the morning. Is there any other brand just incase



Perhaps at some point it may pay to look into importing the Bragg Brand into your local if feasible. I had a case shipped directly to me from the company.
I have no idea what would be needed, but I will tell you the stuff is a live miracle food. Even if the stuff went to $50 a bottle, I would still use it.
Perhaps if you could find another 100 people who feel the say way where you are at, then you could have a thriving business...


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

I took your advice and went ahead and ordered a gallon of this. You mention it as a "miracle food". What kind of changes could I expect to see in my birds by putting this in their water?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I need to find it again, but I am sure there is a thread about ACV. It is a key part of a healthy diet for not only our pigeons but ourselves ! The key here is that it turns the digestive system slightly acidic, which is bad...for the bad bacteria, and good for the good bacteria. Just think how that simple action could positively affect the health of your birds. Some debate on amounts to use...I settled on two tablespoons to a gallon, at least three times a week.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

NitaS said:


> What kind of changes could I expect to see in my birds by putting this in their water?


It provides an acidic environment where alot of bad bacteria cannot thrive, but will allow good bacteria to thrive. It provides a solid foundation for good gut bacteria to multiply, therefore adding probiotics becomes increasingly beneficial.

Our birds already carry bacteria for cocci, canker, and more-the ACV helps keep them from multiplying.

There are other things used for prevention and ACV is one of them.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

We can also add worms to the list of problem 'residents' that also 
don't like an acidic environment  ...

Essentially, pasteurized or white will give you the same acidic environment, but the raw ACV has the "mother" in it which contains probiotics in itself....so it's a 
bit of getting a jump start on populating with the acid loving good bacteria
who aid in fighting off health threatening organisms by maintaining the acidic
environment.

fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

warriec said:


> Okay, I get the picture now. Next is my other prblem. *I cannot find ACV*. I sent my maid all over looking for it and I ended up with appluice such as berri.
> 
> Can I have the brand names its available under so I can specifically look for it.


This might help, check out the isle where salad dressing are located. It's kind of darkish brown in color. 

Cindy


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Italian Cocktail*

Try this: Bragg ACV 1 or 2 TBS, BRAGG Liquid Amino 1 TBS, VITA-KING Garlic Juice 1 tsp, to a gallon of drinking water two or three times a week. I am lucky as I can get my Bragg's ACV and Aminos at a local health food store....So there you have my recipe for GEORGE'S ITALIAN COCKTAIL............................GEORGE


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey George, are these 3 things all mixed together?


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

george simon said:


> Try this: Bragg ACV 1 or 2 TBS, BRAGG Liquid Amino 1 TBS, VITA-KING Garlic Juice 1 tsp, to a gallon of drinking water two or three times a week. I am lucky as I can get my Bragg's ACV and Aminos at a local health food store....So there you have my recipe for GEORGE'S ITALIAN COCKTAIL............................GEORGE


Hah! not only will it keep the worms away, but works against vampires, too


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hey George, are these 3 things all mixed together?


* Hi Maggie Yes*


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Hah! not only will it keep the worms away, but works against vampires, too


 *Hi Flitsnowzoom, LOL LOL LOL *


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

I dropped two chunks of clove into the bottle of ACV and now it almost smells too good for pigeons. If I dropped a little basil in it it would smell like Antonios in Aviano Italy


----------

